# Dispatch Interview



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys/girls
I have asked for advice before for interviews but that has been for police positions, I have an interview with Clark for dispatch&#8230;.anything I should do different or do everything the same? I know the basics clean shaven, dress for the part, conservative colors, shoes shined&#8230;.twice and most importantly be honest, anything else I am forgetting? I looked up interview questions and have narrowed down the ones I think will require the most attention and will do a mock interview. And for arrival fifteen minutes early?
Thanks I appreciate your feedback


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

1. Wear a funny red nose and announce yourself as "Dispatch Adams!" Make sure you make wacky Robin Williams noises.

2. Begin every question with the phrase, "Candidate to interviewer #3...come in, over"

3. If you have one, make sure to park your CVPI with push bar and thin blue line sticker right up front.

4. Be sure to ask for two weeks off in advance for that booze cruise before you lock in your benefits .


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

The basic rules of interviewing still apply, although with a dispatch position you won't get the "What if you pulled over (insert important person) and he/she was drunk" type questions.

In addition to what you mentioned, sit upright, make eye contact, address people as "Sir" and "Mam". Also expect stress questions, as dispatching can be hectic and stressful at times. I would try to get there 30 minutes early, just in case of any unforeseen traffic problems or other curveballs.

Lastly, remember to thank the board for the chance to interview.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 Delta. 

You should also have some knowledge of Clark University. They might ask you your knoweldge of the place. The interviewers will most likely consist of Campus PD brass and a few members of the college community. Just keep an open mind going in there, present yourself well, and you'll do fine, good luck.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Know every/any detail you can about the school. They may throw questions like "do you know how big this campus is" type things at you. 

Also, have a FIRM handshake. None of this wimpy wussy shit. That turns so many people off. 

GL.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Make sure u don't text during the interview!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

If they ask you if your available for ALL shifts, including weekends, overnights and holidays, be honest. If you can't work the hours required don't waste anyones time.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the great responses, very beneficial, if you think of anymore keep them coming. 
Delta- I will thank them for allowing me to interview, should I send them thank you cards or would that be too much?
Pats- I did look up information on Clark such as how many students attend, how many commute, how many live there, how many buildings, ect. I was trying to find out there most common call for police but could not find it, so that will be one of the questions I will ask.
Mtc- As far as a list I am currently not on one, however I have sent my resume out to several places, make up a list for the interview board and let them know?
Lawman- Along with the extra copies of resumes should I also bring copies of my certifications, or would that be something they would inquire about further down the process?
Kttref- thanks I got a good laugh out of your comment, my father has taught me that a hand shake can tell a lot from a person, I always give a firm handshake and make direct eye contact. I did look up information on the school and have a few ideas of questions I can ask, took a walk through there and did some exploring as well.
LPW- As I put down on my application other than school I am available on any other shift, I am still young and would never want to burn my bridges with anyone. Although me being young I can understand how this would be a concern&#8230;hopefully this does not influence the opinion of my interviewers.


----------



## TGT1898 (Aug 8, 2008)

"Thank you for your time" e-mails go a long way. Make sure you remember your interviewers names, most of the time you can find their department e-mails on the website.

In terms of emergency calls...remember location takes priority. In this great day of cell phones and "dead zones" you may not be able to comprehend anything else on the other end of the phone...if anything, get a location of the emergency...just saying


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

John3885 said:


> Thanks for the great responses, very beneficial, if you think of anymore keep them coming.
> Delta- I will thank them for allowing me to interview, should I send them thank you cards or would that be too much?
> Pats- I did look up information on Clark such as how many students attend, how many commute, how many live there, how many buildings, ect. I was trying to find out there most common call for police but could not find it, so that will be one of the questions I will ask.
> Mtc- As far as a list I am currently not on one, however I have sent my resume out to several places, make up a list for the interview board and let them know?
> ...


Looks like you might be ok. GL.


----------



## TGT1898 (Aug 8, 2008)

Also as far as the certifications go...after I graduated college I made a binder containing my resume first page and all my certifications/good boy letters pages following...I keep the hard copy with all originals and make 3-4 copy binders as needed for interviews...it looks more professional than sitting in the lobby waiting with a piece of paper flapping around in your hand


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

^ Smart thing to do


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

And for christ's sake remember to wear pants !


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

niteowl1970 said:


> And for christ's sake remember to wear pants !


 Yeah, that may be kind of a big deal.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well good luck. I hope you do well. Thanks are nice and appropriate, just don't go overboard, it will make you look like an ass kisser. If you do get the job take as many classes and trainings as you can. You'll learn alot and if your not sure this if the field you want to stay in it will help you decide if you have what it takes. One last word of advise. Always take the caller seriously. You may deal with 100's of callers a day and it can feel mundane and boring, but the person calling you is calling you for assistance. Pretend it is your family member and treat them like you want your loved ones treated.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I went through the interview process for that job a few years ago but ended up accepting a job with another dept. If you have any specific questions (that havent already been asked and answered on this site) give me a shout. Good Luck sir


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate the advice and confidence you guys and girls have given me. Thanks Nighowl, I will remember to wear pants, it's always an awkward situation when you forget those. The guy in the picture is you, right? Just kidding thanks for the laugh
TGT- for your binder you used the plastic sleeves, right?
LPW- After the interview I was thinking about mailing out some thank you cards but felt that may be over the top, and then I read your ass kissing comment. Do you (and everyone else) feel thank you cards would make me look like one? TGT made a comment of sending an email not sure which one I should do. Looking at every caller as if they are family is a good way to look at it, if I am fortunate enough to be offered the job I will always operate that way. 
Nightstalker- I don't have any specific questions for you, but do you think these are appropriate questions to ask the interviewers; what is your main call for service, how many calls for service do you have roughly per year, the Clark Police website states "Besides the Clark campus, officers also patrol the surrounding streets. There, they work in cooperation with the Worcester City Police to protect off-campus students and property", does this mean you Police Dept have CH 90 powers?


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

John3885 said:


> Thanks I appreciate the advice and confidence you guys and girls have given me. Thanks Nighowl, I will remember to wear pants, it's always an awkward situation when you forget those. The guy in the picture is you, right? Just kidding thanks for the laugh
> TGT- for your binder you used the plastic sleeves, right?
> LPW- After the interview I was thinking about mailing out some thank you cards but felt that may be over the top, and then I read your ass kissing comment. Do you (and everyone else) feel thank you cards would make me look like one? TGT made a comment of sending an email not sure which one I should do. Looking at every caller as if they are family is a good way to look at it, if I am fortunate enough to be offered the job I will always operate that way.
> Nightstalker- I don't have any specific questions for you, but do you think these are appropriate questions to ask the interviewers; what is your main call for service, how many calls for service do you have roughly per year, the Clark Police website states "Besides the Clark campus, officers also patrol the surrounding streets. There, they work in cooperation with the Worcester City Police to protect off-campus students and property", does this mean you Police Dept have CH 90 powers?


John, those questions are good, but I'm not so sure about the chapter 90 question (maybe its all those chapter 90 questions we have on here)...maybe someone else could chime in on that. Anyways keep in mind that you will be working in an enviorment where there are mainly students! So think of questions pertaining to the them as well, such as the Campus PD's involvement with the student population ( ie Community policing programs, workshops etc.)


----------



## TGT1898 (Aug 8, 2008)

I kinda chuckled when I read that...I thought it was pun on all the ch 90 questions on here...but I agree don't ask that question straight faced in the interview haha


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

John3885 said:


> LPW- After the interview I was thinking about mailing out some thank you cards but felt that may be over the top, and then I read your ass kissing comment. Do you (and everyone else) feel thank you cards would make me look like one?


I don't think so. You should keep in mind you may be going into a loaded interview process where they already have a candidate in mind. The note will make you stand out if and when another slot opens up that is truly wide open. Just be careful how you write it, and I would wait until you know you haven't been chosen.


John3885 said:


> Nightstalker- I don't have any specific questions for you, but do you think these are appropriate questions to ask the interviewers; what is your main call for service, how many calls for service do you have roughly per year, the Clark Police website states "Besides the Clark campus, officers also patrol the surrounding streets. There, they work in cooperation with the Worcester City Police to protect off-campus students and property", does this mean you Police Dept have CH 90 powers?


Don't let our joking set you up for failure.

Do not even mention Ch. 90 while interviewing for a dispatch position.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

TGT1898 said:


> Also as far as the certifications go...after I graduated college I made a binder containing my resume first page and all my certifications/good boy letters pages following...I keep the hard copy with all originals and make 3-4 copy binders as needed for interviews...it looks more professional than sitting in the lobby waiting with a piece of paper flapping around in your hand


I do the same thing. I also get all copies of my performance reviews and keep them in there. I shred all write-ups. 

Bear in mind that for a campus PD, you are going to field TONS of bullshit calls. Even more than the average municipal dispatcher. Show the panel that you are a constructive problem solver, but at the core, you are always cognizant of Officer Safety. Clark is an open campus PD that has had an officer seriously injured in the line of duty. The neighborhood is a shithole, and the students are entitled. If you can wear all of those hats at once, you'll do fine. Good luck!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

TGT1898 said:


> it looks more professional than sitting in the lobby waiting with a piece of paper flapping around in your hand


Manilla folders don't look bad either.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Had the interview yesterday felt like it went pretty good. When I handed the interviewer my certifications in a nice binder they seemed to be impressed with me, so thanks for the advice. I should know by Monday the latest and will let you all know how I made out.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

John3885 said:


> Had the interview yesterday felt like it went pretty good. When I handed the interviewer my certifications in a nice binder they seemed to be impressed with me, so thanks for the advice. I should know by Monday the latest and will let you all know how I made out.


Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck! 

I can tell you this: after an initial interview, I sent a thank-you card to a non civil-service PD that I am currently applying with. They invited me back for a second interview, so I don't think that the card hurt me at all.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well good like. If you had a good feeling about the interview that a good thing. Remember, if you get the job, your gut instincts are something you shouldn't ignore. Go with the SOP but be human.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

did you get the job ???


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Got the phone call today, no dice. They chose someone with experience on CJIS, so im not dissappointed, if I were in there place I would have done the same. Ill keep my head up and keep applying. Thanks for your advice


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Keep your chin up and don't give up! 



John3885 said:


> Got the phone call today, no dice. They chose someone with experience on CJIS, so im not dissappointed, if I were in there place I would have done the same. Ill keep my head up and keep applying. Thanks for your advice


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

+1


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

John shows a good attitude. He will be hired soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

John3885 said:


> Got the phone call today, no dice. They chose someone with experience on CJIS, so im not dissappointed, if I were in there place I would have done the same. Ill keep my head up and keep applying. Thanks for your advice


No worries, its good you have a positive attitude, so count this interview as experience for the next one.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think I seen that Amherst is hiring. As well as a few colleges.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

I read many postings on this site and if there is one thing I have learned it's that to become a police officer in MA it take a lot of time and patients. The way I look at it I'm ahead of the game, I am 20, have several certifications under my belt, including the RI academy and am in my junior year at Anna Maria. The only thing I think is working against me is my age and clearly experience haha. Thanks for your confidence, gave me a boost you guys taking me seriously, knowing that you guys don't think I am just some punk kid. 
Disclaimer: This may have sounded cocky which was not my intent, just the way I am viewing the process.


----------



## kealiikoa1 (Sep 3, 2009)

John3885, I'm not sure where you're located or where you're willing to work, but Springfield PD is looking for 3 dispatchers right now. I just sent in an application myself. See the link below. Best of luck to you.
Dispatcher


----------

